# Driver pour Logitech G5 laser mouse



## greensource (6 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous, comme le topic le laisse entendre je cherche des driver pour la G5 de logitech. Pas vraiment pour configurer les boutons ça j'ai trouvé mais c'est pour régler la sensibilité. Je sais que l'on peut le faire "à la louche" dans le panneau de préf mais cette souris peu être modifier bien plus précisément sous windows. Moi je veux pouvoir faire la même chose sous MacOSX.
J'ai chopper Logitech Control Center mais la souris n'est pas reconnue.
Voilà, en espérant que le sujet n'est pas déja été traité, j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé. Je continu de fouiné et vous tiens au courant.
Bye


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2007)

Sur leur site on voit qu'elle n'est pas support&#233; sur Mac OS X&#8230;


----------



## greensource (6 Juillet 2007)

Oui en effet, j'avais vu ça aussi. Mais je pensais que parfois des drivers officieux étaient développé. Donc c'est la cause de mon message, si quelqu'un en a déjà entendu parlé.
Merci


----------



## Coltrane (6 Juillet 2007)

Il y a USB Overdrive ou ce pilote


----------



## greensource (24 Juillet 2008)

Ouiinn MouseCommand (le pilote que tu passes en lien) ne marche pas sur les macIntel.
Et USB Overdriver est payant (Pas qu'il le mérite pas, juste que j'ai un budget serrer et que ce n'est pas une de mes priorité)

Bref, je viens de bouquiner un peu la doc Apple et visiblement il y a un framework pour develloper facilement des pilotes pour MacOsX.
Seulement avant de me lancer, une question me vient à l'esprit:
-Où trouver de la doc sur les spécifs matériel de ma souri Logitech G5?

Si quelqu'un à une idée. Je vais fouiné sur le net en attendant. Merci

[edit: j'ai envoyer un mail au support Logitech, mais bon j'y crois pas trop]


----------



## fontace (28 Juillet 2008)

As-tu essayé les drivers Logitech officiels ? Sinon, ils sont disponibles ici :

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/428/3287&cl=fr,fr?osid=9


----------



## yann64 (28 Juillet 2008)

j'ai trouvé cette page où il y a tous les drivers pour la G5 pour les différents OS (pour OS X c'est tout en bas de page)

http://driverscollection.com/?H=G5 Laser Mouse&By=Logitech


----------

